# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم شماره 2، انصراف از تحصیل

## naazanin

سلام

دوستانی که دانشجوی روزانه هستند و برای شرکت در کنکور 98 انصراف دادن

فرم شماره 2 دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور باید پیش خودمون بمونه؟ یا تحویلِ دانشگاه بدیم؟

(همون فرمی که سربرگش نوشته انصراف برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری 98 ) 

الان من فرم رو پر کردم و مهر هم زدن ولی فرم همراه خودمه

انصراف من قطعی میشه؟ مشکلی پیش نیاد؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> 
> دوستانی که دانشجوی روزانه هستند و برای شرکت در کنکور 98 انصراف دادن
> 
> فرم شماره 2 دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور باید پیش خودمون بمونه؟ یا تحویلِ دانشگاه بدیم؟
> 
> (همون فرمی که سربرگش نوشته انصراف برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری 98 ) 
> 
> الان من فرم رو پر کردم و مهر هم زدن ولی فرم همراه خودمه
> ...


من خودم انصرافی دانشگاه روزانه هستم
از دانشگاه پرسیدم گفتن ما نمیخوایم
از اونایی هم که انصراف دادن پرسیدم گفتن اون واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه جدیده اگه درخواست کنن ولی معمولا به درد نمیخوره یعنی من تا حالا کسیو ندیدم اون فرم به دردش خورده باشه

----------

